# Stirring witch prop advice needed



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

OK, so my wife wants me to build a witch stirring a cauldron (yay!) for this year's display. She'll join the other two that I made last year. There's a lot of versions of this prop out there, so I'm looking for advice on a good how-to. I plan to use the classic design of a low-RPM motor in or under the cauldron, and probably PVC for the frame. All advice and pointers are appreciated!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Otaku,
I've built one of these to pretty good effect using first an old record player and then a can opener. Someday I'll wind up replacing the motor with a wiper. My how-to link can be found here: http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/bubbling_brew.html
Best of luck, can't wait to see how yours comes out!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm sure you've seen Woody Carr's how-to. It was my first motorized prop build and was easy to follow with his plans.
http://www.scarefx.com/project_witch.html


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I also used the basic plans from Scarefx, but had to tweak a few things in the arms to get my witch to stir right...trial and error adjustments are part of any build.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I followed ScareFX's plan as well, but used a Xmas deer motor to turn the the witch's head. It worked perfectly when using a light weight mask from Walmart. When I upgraded to a Darkside Cackle mask, the deer motor barely turned it due to its weight. So if you are planning on using a thick mask a beefier motor is in order.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I lalso used Woody's plans and it is really a stand out prop. A couple things I would have done differently (and am going to rectify this summer) The stir stick outlined in scarefx plans is really neat but unless the witch hands have really long fingers, it can be a problem getting them to grip the stick. I ended up using a simple dowel rod screwed to the wiper motor arm and slid a piece of pvc over it wrapped in black pipe insulation. This reduced thickness allows the fingers to wrap around the stick almost completely. I still use a couple of zip ties to hold things in place however. This pic shows the original stick.









On the cauldron itself, the foam "rivets" cut from the same material as the band that goes around don't hold up well after a year or so. Most of mine have loosened or peeled back. I've seen some nice variations on these including skulls, half spheres, etc.. I may replace them altogether with something in wood, that could be screwed on from the inside. Again, it's a matter of preference.









I have yet to motorize the head but that's a must for this year. I'd be interested in the motors you all are using. I think the one in Woody's plan has been discontinued. My mask/hands are from Darkside Studio and are pretty hefty so the motor will have to be substantial.









I know I looked at several versions of this before starting mine but scarefx is a simple plan to follow. Absolutely love this prop!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Right now I'm not planning to have the head animated. This witch will be standing between the pair of chanting witches who are kneeling at the cauldron. Here's a pic of the two I already have:

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=186&pictureid=2128

The stirring witch won't be speaking, at least for now, just gazing down at the cauldron. Thanks, everyone, for the tips. This will be a lot of fun to build.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Maybe a fixed arm SWC?*

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BudtAbYdSuc[/nomedia]

He Otaku! I don't know if I invented it  or just haven't seen it before, but you can see in this sideways video how mine works. I am in no way technically minded, so if I can build it, anyone can.

In the first video you see that I used string. This was just temporary until I figured out what would work. Then I replaced it with very springy wire.





In the second video you can see that the lower hand is now hotglued to the stick. The linkage at the top on the fixed arm allows just enough room to wiggle, but it doesn't flop around. It made of two very small loops of wire, like two key rings connected to each other. The top hand is also hot glued to the stick.

the mechanism is simple. Just using a 3/4 pvc cap filled with hotglue to even out the bottom. The stick just sits in the well and turns freely as needed. I used a real stick, which was pretty heavy, you'll want to use some heavy duty bar stock to keep it from bending.

My pvc frame was 1/2 pvc, which stood up to 4 days or torture testing (running constantly) and its creaky shaking made it seem even more life like, decrepit and old.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I wish i had available pics of mine right now, but i used a wiper motor from monster guts down in the cauldron and it works great.For my arms i had the forearms hooked right to the stiring pole. Then i used 3/8" air compressor line for the arm section between the wrist area and the shoulders.This allowed her to turn the pole in a very natural looking manner and in addition it was lightweight, strong, and made it very easy to dissassemble for storage...only 1 screw.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey DC, I love the addition of the crank on the torso to give him that forward and backward rocking motion. I can't tell in the video if that's being driven by the stirring motion or if it has a separate motor. Can you enlighten me? Thanks!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dc-have seen your version before and love it.Very different!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

OK, so I'm getting started on this project. I have a Boris skull on the way (thanks, Shane!) and will be getting the PVC and related goodies next weekend. One more question - I want to use a fogger on the cauldron and was wondering if anyone has a recommendation as to wattage. I was looking at the 400W fogger on FE's site as a good size for this project.
My wife suggested a bubble fogger, but I think I won't have room in the cauldron for it. The fog-filled bubbles can't be piped in effectively and bubbles just don't seem very creepy to me.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I used a 400 watt walmart fogger last year on mine. But with Swamp Juice it was to strong. Even with the timer. So I used 2 inch pvc and piped it my rope Bridge, Pirate bar and the cauldron. So if you have one close you might want to give it a try. I Also used a reindeer motor for mine. I ran a piece of wood (1x6) across the top, about 9 inches deep from the rim of the cauldron. That and the motor completely supported the stirring part. Then I made the witches arms out of wire. Each in 2 pieces, then set them at the shoulders with eye screws. Screwed the hands to the top of the handle. It made her arms and top of her body move. So I was happy with that.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Bone To Pick said:


> Hey DC, I love the addition of the crank on the torso to give him that forward and backward rocking motion. I can't tell in the video if that's being driven by the stirring motion or if it has a separate motor. Can you enlighten me? Thanks!


The crank makes his head go up an down, the rocking is mostly from being made of1/2 pvc .


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I used a 700 watt on a timer, and just had it puff 2 secs every 15. I ran it thru a pool hose and up thru the bottom. Total hose length i think was 6ft.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info - I was worried that even a small fogger may be too much for a cauldron. If a 400W is overkill, I'll try piping some of the fog to another location.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Otaku - use a timer AND pump the fog through a bunch of ice so it will mostly stay in the cauldron.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Hey dc, do you have a how to on the cauldron creep? That looks awesome!!


----------



## mechagrover (Oct 2, 2008)

The Archivist said:


> Hey dc, do you have a how to on the cauldron creep? That looks awesome!!


I can answer that for DC since I happen to have that thread bookmarked 

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13464


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

this is my next prop great thread


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I found DC's cauldron creep to be pretty simple to duplicate/modify. I hid a 700 watt fogger and a home-made fog chiller under his cloak to fill the cauldron and that has worked out just fine.


----------

